# What timber for a childrens climbing frame?



## Triggaaar (17 Mar 2011)

I'm after a childrens climbing frame, and while I could buy one, delivered and assembled, at a reasonable price, I would prefer to build one. But what would be a nice economical timber to use? Presumably just pressure treated pine, if it's available in a clear colour, as opposed to the green I'm used to seeing from my local merchant?

Thanks


----------



## matthewwh (18 Mar 2011)

You could try fencing rails - usually 4" round or halved lengthwise.


----------



## ondablade (18 Mar 2011)

I'm guessing you'll maybe want something that's not just strong enough, but also weather resistant and not prone to splintering...


----------



## Triggaaar (19 Mar 2011)

matthewwh":2uhvg5pg said:


> You could try fencing rails - usually 4" round or halved lengthwise.


I haven't got a vision for a design with round posts, I'm really after squares and rectangles.



ondablade":2uhvg5pg said:


> I'm guessing you'll maybe want something that's not just strong enough, but also weather resistant and not prone to splintering...


Yes I'll have to check on the splintering. I think any pine from the merchant will be strong enough for my needs, and weathering goes without saying.

Tried a couple of local timber merchants (inc one Jewsons) and no joy, but another Jewsons I use can get their own cut softwood clear pressure treated, and cheap too. Spilnters might be an issue, I'll pop along and talk to them about it. The wood has round edges as standard, and is not the roughly sawn finish, but I imagine splinters are still an issue. They can also make their own decking boards to give a bit of tread for the platform and finish to the roof.

It also seems that if your climbing frame becomes too big, it suddenly needs planning permission. It has to be temporary/moveable to avoid pp.


----------



## cambournepete (19 Mar 2011)

Pressure treated pine can contain nasty chemicals you probably don't want your children grabbing hold of.
A quick google came up with this catalogue where they use untreated larch.


----------



## Steel City Man (19 Mar 2011)

A lot of the climbing frames you buy are made with (Chinese) Cedar due to its natural weather resistance. Soft as anything though. I was going to make one a while back, but after researching the costs involved, it worked out cheaper to get one flat packed off the net. Regret that decision though, because while it is okay for the kids (they love it), it's not exactly 'sturdy' as the wood is pretty thin, so grown ups don't really get to have a go, plus dimensions are pretty tight for anyone over 8. Will probably dismantle at some point and reuse the hardware (bolts etc) to make a better one!

An option would be to use pressure treated planed wood, but paint it with a good quality exterior gloss/satin, perhaps sprinkled with sand where appropriate to provide additional grip. That's what a lot of local playgrounds tend to do.


----------



## Triggaaar (19 Mar 2011)

Thanks for all the help, much appreciated.



cambournepete":18fw385g said:


> Pressure treated pine can contain nasty chemicals you probably don't want your children grabbing hold of.


Oh, I hadn't thought of that  
Pressumably the timber merchant should be able to give me some details about whether their product is safe?



Steel City Man":18fw385g said:


> A lot of the climbing frames you buy are made with (Chinese) Cedar due to its natural weather resistance. Soft as anything though.


The ones I'm looking at (jungle gym) seem to use treated softwood.



> I was going to make one a while back, but after researching the costs involved, it worked out cheaper to get one flat packed


There are some decent value climbing frames available, but I could still build one a fair bit cheaper if the wood is ok to use. But like you say, it's about the flexibility (of the design, not the structure  ). The space I have for the frame is triangular with many limitations (like overlooking neighbours), so if the wood is ok, it would make sense form me to built it myself.



> An option would be to use pressure treated planed wood, but paint it with a good quality exterior gloss/satin, perhaps sprinkled with sand where appropriate to provide additional grip.


I want to avoid painting it, because I don't want to have to repaint it every couple of years to stop it looking shabby. I plan to put climbing frame handles on it where necessary for grip.


----------



## Richard D (19 Mar 2011)

We have a Jungle Gym-branded climbing frame, that's been in the back garden for 3 or 4 years now. Made from pressure-treated softwood - mostly 4by4 for the main structures, some 2by4 as well. It was delivered from somewhere in Gloucestershire, the year that most of that county was under water with flooding; the timber arrived with a moisture content somewhere close to 50% at a guess!

Despite the timber's damp start, it seems fine; I treated it further with a couple of coats of one of the non-toxic fence treatments (which does need tidying up each year), but it's been worth the effort and expense.


----------



## WellsWood (20 Mar 2011)

cambournepete":31d0ngwv said:


> Pressure treated pine can contain nasty chemicals you probably don't want your children grabbing hold of.
> .


 
Not really Pete. All the nasty heavy metals that used to be present in tanalised timber were banned years ago. Given the litigious culture we live in, and the enthusiasm of the H.S.E., I think it highly unlikely that currently available products could pose any significant risks.


----------

